
Writing a Secure Password Manager Using NACL and Go - roughly27
http://blog.sia.tech/2016/12/06/secure-password-management-using-nacl-and-go/
======
aikah
I really like NACL, the issue is how long Google is going to support that
technology. If I write a product with NACL, It should be able to work in 10
years. I know it will if I use JS. I've been burned by Flash before so I'm
really careful about investing in non standard techs today. Hopefully WASM
will fill the blank.

~~~
jjnoakes
I think you are confusing Native Client with Salt
([https://nacl.cr.yp.to/](https://nacl.cr.yp.to/)).

